# An idiot is trying to mix a track.



## Hen G. Near (Dec 30, 2018)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fvry_gud_moosic_by_hen%252Fpregius-is-not-forgettius%252Fs-qtUjv%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-qtUjv%3Btrack_id%3D551759508

So, I am writing music for a project. While I am pretty confident in my composing skills, I can't say the same thing when I have to mix decently the tracks. 

Here is a little part of one of the pieces wich I'm working on.

I fell satisfied with the results, considering that I've obtained this only by trial and error, but at the same time I am sure that I can do a way better work.
So, I need help from you guys. If you can tell me what is good, bad, right or wrong, it would be incredibly helpful to me :3


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey, I love it! Sounds really dynamic, as it explores a lot from the bouncy mood set through the choice of instruments. Won't comment much composition-wise as I feel it's going in the right direction, just keep it up!

Mixing-wise, I think due to many instruments occupying the same frequency range they fight for space. I could also be wrong but it seems there's a compressor/limiter being used; I'd probably take it away for a moment to check how the instruments are behaving in their volumes without it.

Try cutting unnecessary frequencies in individual samples with the equalizer. A cello doesn't need much highs; ensemble violins don't need much lows; the brass can stay distant from the choir by putting it on a higher-end area; and so on. Each instrument has its peak frequencies - which gives its main character - somewhere, so you may guide yourself by checking the frequency graphs.

Welp, that's what I could think for the moment. Hope it helps somehow :3


----------

